# Mirror replacement



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Did you try the car part link that was posted for others a few days back? They may have a "normal" one.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The automatic one has an electrical connector to do the dimming. The standard one "normal one" to my knowledge is just a standard mirror. My 2012 had a mirror that vibrated at every corner. If you search here on the forum you'll find threads on this. 

Onstar is also part of the mirror I believe, so if that matters to you you may have to find an Onstar capable mirror. If not match the puck and put a mirror on the windshield. 

Standard Internet Disclaimer.. This is how I did it, not responsible for you or your car if it's different and something breaks. 

Essentially remove the two plastic covers, they slide left and right, they do not pull down. Slide is fairly tight, use a credit card or old hotel room key to get between the panels in the center and push to the outer edge. 

The mirror is on with a small allen key. In my case I tightened it to prevent the rattling, to remove I believe this becomes even looser. 

Mirrors then slide off the "puck" that is glued to the glass. Be careful, you don't want to crack anything. Leave the puck on the glass, and don't over tighten the set screw when replacing the new mirror. I believe "the puck" is an industry standard size. I think you could put any mirror you'd want on the windshield if you didn't want it power dimmed. Ok maybe not any mirror, but a lot of them.

Drive for a few days before putting the covers back on to confirm that there's no excess vibration in the mirror.

Unless you really want to feel like your back in high school with the loud base radio shaking the mirror. Those days are long behind me! 

Good Luck


----------

